# SCOUTING PROVIDES CHOICE DUCK HUNTING at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin

​
*Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
November 5, 2018*

*DUCK SEASON IS HERE​*




​For those of you looking forward to some hot coastal wing action during this year's 2018-19 Texas South Zone duck season, your wait is over. The first-half of our season began this past Saturday and runs through November 25th, with the second-half beginning on December 8th and ending on January 27th. This year we're featuring 13 freshwater inland ponds for our visiting winged-friends and waterfowl hunters to enjoy. And if that's not enough to entice the duck hunter urge within you, the ever-growing bird population on our neighboring bay waters, along with our two new Air Ranger airboats, will offer Bay Flats Lodge duck hunters ample opportunity this season, as well.

*THE GUIDE REPORT​**FRIDAY - Nov 2nd*
*Capt. Todd Jones* - Lots of smiles and a few good pulls on Thursday and Friday for Zack, Max, and Axle. Near gale force winds made Thursdayâ€™s fishing conditions tough, but the guys managed a respectable box. Zack landed his very first redfish, and was all smiles. Conditions were better today, but our half-day morning bite was a little slower. They boxed a few fish, with Maxâ€™s solid red being the highlight. Safe travels back to Dallas!






​
*SATURDAY - Nov 3rd*
*Capt. Chris Martin* - The Texas south zone duck season opener is one of our favorite days of the year. I wish my Dad were still alive and able to hunt with me this morning. While making several single shots this morning, I was thinking about him and all our shared memories. Here's to all the duck hunting Dad's in heaven!






​
*SUNDAY - Nov 4th*
*Capt. Nick Dahlman and Capt. Garrett Wygrys* - Back-to-back solid shoots for Capt. Garrett Wygyrs with a 27-bird shoot opening day (Saturday) backing it up with 18-bird swat on Sunday. We want to thank the David W. party of 8 guests for trusting Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina over the years. Thanks again for allowing us to entertain your customer on a weekend Blast & Cast - a really nice job by Capt. Nick Dahlman and Capt. Garrett Wygyrs!













​
*Capt. Todd Jones* - Long time customer Brian brought his two sons, Evan and Quinn, to share in the experience. The winds blew, the rains came, but the guys battled through it. It was never fast and furious, but they put some nice fish in the box. Quinn had the big pull for the day with a solid 25-inch red. It was a lot of fun guys!






​
*SCOUTING PROVIDES CHOICE DUCK HUNTING​*The one question that remains most popular with our duck hunting guests tends to be, â€œWhat do you consider to be one of the most important factors for successful duck hunting along the Texas Gulf coast?â€ The response is generally almost always the same, â€œThere are several things that are mandatory for successful duck hunts on a regular basis, but one that many hunters may consider to be of top-priority is the practice of scouting.â€

Now then, there are several things hunters can do to make certain the results of their scouting efforts turn out prosperous for them in the end. First and foremost on the list is to stay as far away from the crowds as possible when they are looking for their â€œidealâ€ hunting spot. The thought process here is that if you happen to setup in an area that is closely surrounded by several other shooting blinds, not only are you constantly running the risk that the birds may be scared away at any given moment upon their approach into your spread, but even more importantly is the fact that the birds are probably going to look elsewhere for a place to rest.

Weâ€™ve all heard that the fastest way to a manâ€™s heart is through his stomach, right? Well, the same holds true with the birds. So next time youâ€™re out scouting for a place to hunt, focus on those places in which the birds happen to be feeding, and take note of the time of the day that the birds are feeding. Having that information today might very well enable you to be in the right place at the right time tomorrow.

Another valuable thing to take into account when scouting is the direction in which the birds tend to fly whenever they get spooked or whenever they get shot at. Once youâ€™ve determined that direction you can focus the remainder of your scouting in that same direction. Some like to split their scouting day in half, spending a couple hours of the day just after sunrise, and then another couple hours just prior to sunset to examine the birds and their activities, making mental notes of the evening flight paths to the roosting spots. Until next time, good hunting to you all!

*THE HUNT FOR TROPHY TROUT​*





​
Fall is finally here, and at Bay Flats Lodge the cooler air turns our thoughts to big cold-water trout. Wading and throwing artificial lures for these trophies is the highlight of the season for us, and many of the anglers on the Texas coast.

We want to see you here at the lodge and share an amazing winter fishing experience with you. This time of year, our guideâ€™s goals are to help you catch the trout of a lifetime. So, weâ€™re offering a special. From December 2018 through February 2019, weâ€™re offering a $25.00 discount on lodging and meals for everyone who books a wading with artificial lure trip. That means that if you book a trip for you and 3 friends or colleagues, youâ€™ll save $100.00 right off the top.

So, please donâ€™t wait. Call Bay Flats Lodge today at 1-888-677-4868 and book a trip to enjoy the fantastic cool air thatâ€™s come to the Gulf Coast.

*HEREâ€™S WHAT SOME RECENT GUESTS SAIDâ€¦​*_My guide was Capt. Todd Jones, and he put us on good fish all day! This was, by far, the best fishing experience I have ever had! I will be back, and I will want Capt. Todd to be my guide. I could not be happier! - *Rick B. 11/4/18*

Just wanted to tell you I had a lifetime experience and had so much fun there with our group last month! Thank you! - *Patricia S. 11/4/18*

Well-run operation! - *Michael M. 11/3/18*_

*FIVE-DAY WEATHER FORECAST​**Monday 20 % Precip. / 0.00 in*
Cloudy skies early will become partly cloudy later in the day. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 81F. Winds SSW at 10 to 20 mph.
*Tuesday 20 % Precip. / 0.00 in*
Some clouds in the morning will give way to mainly sunny skies for the afternoon. High 83F. Winds S at 5 to 10 mph.
*Wednesday 50 % Precip. / 0.02 in*
Scattered thunderstorms in the morning. Partly cloudy skies late. High 81F. Winds S at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 50%.
*Thursday 40 % Precip. / 0.03 in *
Scattered thunderstorms in the morning. Partly cloudy skies late. High 78F. Winds ESE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Friday 80 % Precip. / 0.36 in*
Showers and thundershowers in the morning, then overcast during the afternoon with occasional rain. High 61F. Winds NNE at 15 to 25 mph. Chance of rain 80%.
*Synopsis: *
A weak to moderate onshore flow will continue into Monday night. Sufficient moisture will contribute to isolated showers and thunderstorms Wednesday and Thursday, along with weak to moderate onshore flow. A cold front will move across the middle Texas coastal waters Thursday night into Friday morning. Scattered showers and thunderstorms are expected along the front. Strong offshore flow expected after frontal passage. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Port Aransas 73.9 degrees
Seadrift 73.0 degrees
Matagorda Bay 73.0 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes* 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play *
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl
Copeland Duck Calls
Reaction Strike Lures


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*Great Escapes*

We're having a ton of fun, seeing faces from years over and meeting many new friends.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*Awesome fun*

Nov 2, 2018 by Bobby J. on BAY FLATS LODGE
The food and the service were exceptional! Randy met us and gave us a tour - great job! Picked us up and drove us to the boat dock with all our gear, and then had a cart waiting for us when we came in from fishing. Very nice accommodations! - Bobby J. 11/2/18

Nov 1, 2018 by Bill B. on BAY FLATS LODGE
The appetizers and the pork chop were awesome! Lodge Manager, Randy Brown, went above and beyond to make sure our stay was enjoyable and memorable! We will recommend Bay Flats Lodge to all of our Victoria friends. We were very impressed with the way the facility is being maintained! - Bill B. 11/1/18

Nov 1, 2018 by Shawn A. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Everything was great! - Shawn A. 11/1/18

Nov 1, 2018 by Bryan D. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Rebecca and the staff were great! Food was wonderful! - Bryan D. 11/1/18

Nov 1, 2018 by Ben O. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Keep doing what you're doing! We had a great time! - Ben O. 11/1/18

Oct 31, 2018 by Oscar A. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Have never had a bad experience yet with any of the BFL guides - they are awesome to be with! - Oscar A. 10/31/18


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*Off the hook guide*

Just in from Captain Garrett who is has already passed up "The up and coming player" award and now fits right in as a household named guide. Cheers to one of the newest Bay Flats Stars.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*Thanks*


----------



## Kyz

Amazing ducks! Who knew there will be such a harvest of them, haha! Good job. Can you tell me the brand of the range finder you used, by the way? I seriously need a new one.


----------



## PredatorSin

Really awesome pics. But that rangefinder caught my attention. I mean I see myself as a scope fan. I did try and used for some time the range finder but personally, it can't really match with an amazing scope. After a good hunt, I like to see what's new on rifle scopes I don't see any need for anything over nine power for big game hunting, feeling that the average hunter may be tempted to overshoot his rifle's capabilities when using a higher power scope. Or for beginners, in general, I wouldn't really recommend a range finder.


----------

